# Home made vertical smoker in the works..



## bb53chevpro (Apr 13, 2008)

I am going to build a vertical smoker for my brother in law. I have drawn up the panels on a sheet with marker. Started to cut the panels today and will finish cutting sometime during the week, I hope. Here is a pic of the layout.

Solid lines indicate where to cut. Single dashed is a single bend (90deg), and a double dashed indicates a double bend (will look like a squared C). This is only the the rh, lh, back and doors of the smoker for now.
Andy.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 13, 2008)

keep those pics commen like to see em


----------



## geob (Apr 13, 2008)

This should be a fun project.  Q-view often

geob


----------



## kookie (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks damn good.........Wish I had a bother in law like you that would build me a smoker.....lol.........nice to see your passing on the art of smoking.........keep us posted............


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 14, 2008)

Layout looks pretty detailed.  Sure looks like it will be nice.  How thick?

Can't wait for the next series of pictures:-)


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 14, 2008)

The metal is only .050" thick. Should be ok for this smoker. Will post more pics as I make progress with it. Thanks for the great comments.
Andy.

If this one turns out, the neighbour wants one and so does the fence contractor who came out to give me an estimate.....LOL. Good thing I got 10 sheets for free....


----------

